# Show 6/01/13



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So excited!! First show of the year is tomorrow! YAY! Bringing all five of my does (3 Srs and 2 Jrs) I am hoping we do well  will update with pics and results when I get the chance tomorrow


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I would LOVE to show one day! Kinda busy raising kids right now though. Maybe one day..... Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck! I'm sure your gals will do great :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very neat! Take those pics & you are just going to have a blast!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Good luck today!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

was this the one in New York?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

No, she went to the one in New Boston, NH.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla it was wonderful to meet you today. It was nice to have someone to talk with. Keep up your excellent work you will go far! Thank you so much for all of your and your family's help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think thats the one my friend went to


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I think thats the one my friend went to


Which farm Stacey?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wonderful to meet you too Erica! Agreed it was nice to have someone to talk to! Glad you penned next to us!  Thank you  your girls did great too! And congrats on your new boy! I shoulda hid him in my van when I had the chance  LOL! Just kidding! But I do love him! 
No problem  you going to the Sunny Sisters show next month? 


Who is your friend Stacey? 


Also, it was great to meet you too Rebecca  sorry if I seemed kinda rude when you came over... I was just so hot and tired lol! Thought I was gonna pass out once lol! But sat down with a drink and I was ok. But just wanted to say sorry for that.. Next time I won't be so 'grouchy'.. And congrats with Emily and Lady! Wish I had the chance to admire them a little more! Beautiful girls 


Any way, we are home! LOL! 
We did pretty good  there were some REALLY nice does there! Bonnie (Farilea Farm) took CH sr. and jr. does  well deserved 
In our first class Puff took 7th and Brook behind her took 8th.. There was some good compition and the girls didn't fill as well as expected and i know they can.. I'm blaming this crazy weather lol! And this was my girls first show (they were NOT happy and wouldn't walk!) so I wasn't expecting much from them. Snap took last in the next class (obviously, as she was dry and fat lol! She was just my sisters practice goat) then moving on to the Jr's Mazie took 4th and Promise took 5th in her class right behind her littermate sister  
Besides it being super hot we had a fun day  can't wait till our next show on 7-20-13


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We are seriously considering the Sunny Sisters show. Brandon was so happy with Vixen I think he may be hooked on showing. But if there are any more auctions I may need to be shoved into a closet somewhere. But how could I say no? I think the next show we are going to is going to be VT. I think with my buck collection I need to find a buck show.

Skyla did you see everyone swimming when we were leaving? I was insanely jealous in that moment. Next year I'm bringing a swimsuit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> We are seriously considering the Sunny Sisters show. Brandon was so happy with Vixen I think he may be hooked on showing. But if there are any more auctions I may need to be shoved into a closet somewhere. But how could I say no? I think the next show we are going to is going to be VT. I think with my buck collection I need to find a buck show.
> 
> Skyla did you see everyone swimming when we were leaving? I was insanely jealous in that moment. Next year I'm bringing a swimsuit.


That would be cool!  hope to see you there then! 
That's great!! What did she place? I honestly don't remember much of the class.. I was quite dazed and 'out of it' by then lol!

ROFL!! Aww now why would you want to do that?? It would be hot and stuffy  heheh!!
Oh it would have been AWFUL to say no! Trust me! I was SO close to placing a bid quite a few times! But I didn't want to have my head chopped off when I walked out to my parents with a buck ROFL! "Look who I just bough!" :ROFL:

I so wish I could go to the VT show! But too far for us right now  oh well maybe next year 
Some in NY 

Yes!! I wanted to jump in just how I was lol! I told my dad that lol! The whole time we were driving past the river I was drooling over the cool refreshing water! Lol!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She placed 4th in a pretty big class(it's to hot to remember how many) she was behind 3 2 y/o does. Behind OMF, Rosasharn, Fairlea does. After the show the judge told Bran keep her on the campaign trail. All I remember was Brandon and Vixen were way at the front and Silky and I were not. It wasn't until the auction after I told Bran she placed 4th did he realize it. (He's a show newbie).

Next year during judges break I say we head for the water...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HerdQueen said:


> Which farm Stacey?


Rebecka Acres 
Rebecca Wilson


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Rebecka Acres
> Rebecca Wilson


Two she was there lol! She did quite well  2nd with Emily and 3rd with Lady


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> She placed 4th in a pretty big class(it's to hot to remember how many) she was behind 3 2 y/o does. Behind OMF, Rosasharn, Fairlea does. After the show the judge told Bran keep her on the campaign trail. All I remember was Brandon and Vixen were way at the front and Silky and I were not. It wasn't until the auction after I told Bran she placed 4th did he realize it. (He's a show newbie).
> 
> Next year during judges break I say we head for the water...


That's awesome!
Lol! Yah I don't remember how many were in any of the classes at this point lol!
Tell him I said congrats! 

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds like you gals had fun. Where is the one in Vermont and when. I didn't go cause I know the heat would of been to much for me. I am sorry I missed it but not a spring chicken any more. Erica sending you out mail on Monday. When do you think is the best time to pick up..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It was fun! But WAY to hot! My parents were ready to go home by lunch time lol!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats Skyla! Glad you had fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kayla


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats you guys. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Way to go! I'm glad you made out alright and had a good experience/time. 


It's not surprising that Fairlea took the show, they usually do.
Do you remember who took the RGCH for Nigerians?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Natasha  it was fun 

Yes she does lol! Florence took it with her daughter being GCH jr doe  

Carlene took Reserve (both Jr and Sr) with Phoebe and her daughter.. Ummm.. Sar-rina! (had to look up her name lol! Couldn't remember it lol!)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not to hijack a thread , but I just bought Phoebes buckling. I am so proud of her!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats on getting a new boy, couldn't resist huh? Lol!

Well good for Bonnie & I better see you at some shows up here in 2014! 

I have a Phoebe daughter myself. She is Sar-rnia's sister also. My Ethel seems to be following behind them since she took a RGCH Junior at her first show. I'm super excited about her! 

(Not trying to hijack your thread either hahaha.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I really hope to be at some shows up there!! Or maybe you should come down here  

The next show I have is on July 20th! A two ring! My first ever two ring show! Super excited!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My year old does are due to kid next month. Maybe next year I will try showing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> My year old does are due to kid next month. Maybe next year I will try showing


You should! It's so much fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a show at the Bolton fairgrounds on the 20th of next month. You should come check it out


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd love to, but with one doe due 7/4 and the other due 7/27, I'm probably not going to want to leave the farm. This is their first kidding and mine too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Makes sense  
Well hope to see ya around next year


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just had to pop in and say that you munchie (Promise?) looks amazing in your avatar picture!! 

I've been thinking about heading down there but it is quite a far drive I'd imagine. We're thinking about going to SVDGA show, but still not sure about it. A lot of things could happen in 17 days.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks  yep, Promise  she is my pretty baby 

Yah, I'm sure it is a drive.. It would be quite aways for us to get to you lol! 
I would love to go to that one as well, but I can only take a few weekends off a month and I have already taken two..  and I would need a new HC as mine is only NH/MA.. Aww well.. 

But pretty excited about the Sunny Sisters! And possibly the Heath Fair


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> Just had to pop in and say that you munchie (Promise?) looks amazing in your avatar picture!!
> 
> I've been thinking about heading down there but it is quite a far drive I'd imagine. We're thinking about going to SVDGA show, but still not sure about it. A lot of things could happen in 17 days.


If you go to SVDGA you will see us there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry i forgot about pics guys! Here they are 

Puffy









Brook









the Sr. girls chillin' after the Sr. show









and a pic of Promise the day after... 









the ring shots didn't turn out well... im hoping they do at the next show 
and I will get some nice ones of Prom and Maze


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Beautiful goats! I'd like to shave my herd to get a better idea of their conformation. What do you clip with? We have some horse clippers with all size blades, but I wouldn't know where to begin. Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you 

I use an Andis 2 speed clipper with a 10 blade for the body and a 30 blade for udders. I do plan to get a 40 or 50 (leaning towards the 50) blade for udders. I know some people use human razors for udders, they look really nice, but I don't feel comfortable lol! I don't want to nick them when they get jumpy..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla I use the intuition razor, I really like it because it has the shaving cream built into it. No problem with nics or cuts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw that! It looked pretty cool and easy!  I may get the guts to try it one of these days...


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I find my girls don't mind the razors. They like them better than the clippers. I think some times the clippers pinch or pull the hairs.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i called dept of ag in vermont and all you have to do is call them with your health cert. and they will give you the permit number to show in vermont over the phone!! the lady was very nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> i called dept of ag in vermont and all you have to do is call them with your health cert. and they will give you the permit number to show in vermont over the phone!! the lady was very nice.


Wow really?! That's cool!! That's good to know! Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> I find my girls don't mind the razors. They like them better than the clippers. I think some times the clippers pinch or pull the hairs.


Hmm.. I'll have to give it a try...


----------

